# Light bulb lube, seriously.



## shotdown

Besides WD40, Does anyone know of a good lightbulb lube? I'm new to electrician work and I've finished installing about 40 new incandescent floods. I believe I could have increased my time significantly had the new bulbs had some type of "electrical friendly" lube. The bulbs were new and clean and the new recessed can light sockets sealed- so they were clean too. Still, a few too many took me several attempts and the threads felt too dry. Do you know what I'm saying? Newbies like me need to find ways to cut down our install times and this is one of them! Thanks


----------



## frank

WD40 is a fair choice but should be used with care. It is a water dispersal lubricant after all. There a many electrical lubricants on the market but you would do no better than to wipe the screw head with a touch of 'vaseline'. It is cheap and you can get it from your local supermarket

Frank


----------



## brian john

> 'vaseline'.


There is a lube that is market for this purpose, but I use the same product as Frank.

Frank: In-laws arrive today, nephew arrived last month and is coaching Field Hockey camps


----------



## MDShunk

I have a little tin of this stuff from the auto parts store that's called "tail light bulb grease". Basically dark yellow Vasceline, from what I can tell. I have a little aerosol can of CRC "dielectric grease" that I use on disconnect mechinisms that I suspect would work good on light bulbs too. It's basically thick Vasceline too.


----------



## John

Shotdown you need to take what these guys say with a grain of salt. You need to ask an old electrician like me. You should go get some Cosmoline and it works slicker than snot.:thumbsup: 

http://www.amazon.com/Goodson-Cosmoline-Rust-Protectant/dp/B0009RDJ1G


----------



## thunderpaste

This might not work as well for 40 bulbs but if you are in an attic or up on a ladder a little nose grease will do the trick.


----------



## frank

Brian

Bet the in laws are glad to be in the USA. Away from the rain. It has rained here - no poured - every day for two months. We used to blame the Russians but now they are no longer 'commies' we need to think of someone else. Must be NASA.

Frank


----------



## brian john

My grandmother use to say 'Every since they walked on the moon"

Portsmouth seems to have escaped the rain. Here it is drought grass is dead weeds flourish


----------



## DeepOne

For threads (not for central contact) of incandescent lamps I use such lube:

aside from other this silicone lubrificant will not smell when heating, does not melt and possesses small evaporate.
Apropos they have else interesting compositions.


----------



## MDShunk

DeepOne said:


> For threads (not for central contact) of incandescent lamps I use such lube:


The label even says it's Kosher. 

Do you suppose Jewish people eat it? :laughing:

EDIT... It just occured to me that this same lube might be used to lubricate food processing machinery, like meat grinders. Okay, my dumb mistake for today.


----------



## itsunclebill

:blink:Lamps in sockets that are lubricated can be a mixed bag. The old "chaser signs" with a truckload of small lamps needed bulb grease as the sockets were exposed to the elements and it didn't take much to get one to stick so bad the socket shell came out with the lamp. I've used several brands but the only one that comes to mind right now is Devcon - their's is called bulb grease. One other one comes in a bright orange container and is called bulb and shell grease - don't remember who makes it though. There are at least 2 more, or used to be.

Sockets in roadway luminaires have shells that are intentionally roughed a bit so the vibration won't loosen the lamps. This is a consideration for any lamp holder that is outside, and those inside where there may be some vibration.

If you get the chance to salvage one of the old ceramic sockets with the replaceable parts (if only you could still find them) compare the way the lamp fits vs the new plastic junk with the fake UL mark. It will also make a difference if the lamp has a brass or aluminum shell.

If you're working for somebody that pushes production hard enough you're worried about how long installing lamps takes you might want to think about looking around a bit


----------



## DeepOne

> this same lube might be used to lubricate food processing machinery


Probably it is correct. On lubrificant of this producer, not having food tolerance, does not exist such record. 
I use this lubrificant in the first place for oiling SDS+ hammer-drill adapter. So lubrificant always under hands.


----------



## Gummi Bear

Terminal grease will work fine (dielectric grease)

It's a silicon based lubricant, you can get it at any auto supply. 

Be careful, it is conductive, you don't want any smeared between the bulb base, and the screwshell. Just a little dab will do ya.

You can't go wrong with 3M, pretty much ever.

http://products3.3m.com/catalog/us/...ospace_3_0/command_AbcPageHandler/output_html


----------



## Dean Thommes

Yes, There is a light bulb lubricator called "Elecralube" at "Electralube.com.


----------



## Dean Thommes

Try Electralube at Electralub.com


----------



## HARRY304E

Dean Thommes said:


> Try Electralube at Electralub.com



Heres the link..http://electralube.com/Electralube/Electralube.html

Welcome to the forum:thumbup:


----------



## B4T

Bulb EZ.. available at HD..


----------



## Speedy Petey

Thanks Dean for digging up this ancient thread to pitch your product.


----------

